# My first spring harvest.



## Ruth n Jersey (May 15, 2021)

My garden is a bit late this year. The nights are to cold for tomatoes and most other veggies but today I got most of it planted. My parsley always comes back each year and is the first thing I pick and put in my freezer.
It freezes well and I laugh to myself when I see people buying a bunch of sad looking wilted parsley in December. Pretty nasty on my part but I can't help myself.


----------



## Chet (May 15, 2021)

It's going to get in the 80's next week so I'm thinking tomatoes.


----------



## Keesha (May 15, 2021)

That’s a healthy bunch of parsley Ruth. What a sensible thing to do. Herbs actually freeze well.
I planted my veggies & herbs last week in my new gardens.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 15, 2021)

OMG, the parsley looks so delish, Ruth!

Makes me want to turn-out some of my-a Italian meat-a balls-a.


----------



## IrisSenior (May 16, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> My garden is a bit late this year. The nights are to cold for tomatoes and most other veggies but today I got most of it planted. My parsley always comes back each year and is the first thing I pick and put in my freezer.
> It freezes well and I laugh to myself when I see people buying a bunch of sad looking wilted parsley in December. Pretty nasty on my part but I can't help myself.View attachment 165139 View attachment 165140


I could make some good pesto from that.


----------



## katlupe (May 16, 2021)

I used to grow a lot of parsley and other herbs in my garden. I did not have a freezer but dehydrated them.


----------



## Keesha (May 16, 2021)

IrisSenior said:


> I could make some good pesto from that.


I thought pesto was mainly made from basil.
https://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/fresh_basil_pesto/
Love pesto sauce


----------



## IrisSenior (May 16, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I thought pesto was mainly made from basil.
> https://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/fresh_basil_pesto/
> Love pesto sauce


Yes it is and I add fresh parsley to it too.


----------



## Keesha (May 16, 2021)

IrisSenior said:


> Yes it is and I add fresh parsley to it too.


That’s what I figured. I’d probably add parsley too if I had fresh stuff handy.


----------

